# Stillen QR-Pro 2.5L



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

found this product online at theNISMOshop.com. for the 02-05 sentra SE-R. 

I was wondering if anyone had heard of this and if so, is it compatible with the X-Trail.

Eric


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Which Stillen product are we talking about here?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Stillen QR-Pro 2.5L for the 02-05 SE-R Sentra. Here's the link to the page.

The Nismo Shop : West Covina Nissan : Stillen QR-Pro 2.5L 02-05


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I have contacted Stillen with the same question.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

They don't say much about what exactly is meant by "hidden performance" and what exactly this unit controls? Would have been nice to see dyno graphs proving what they're saying as well. For that kind of money, I'd be going with something that is laready proven to give results, like the Haltech Miniceptor piggy back ECU.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

A/F controller without the ignition timing ? Similar to the SAFC ll .


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

This is the reply I recieved. 

Dear Mr. Bell,

Thank you so much for your inquiry!
I see what you mean.
However, our QR-PRO was designed specifically for the USDM SPEC V. Therefore, there is no guarantee that this part will work at all on the X Trail.

Margaret Lo
STILLEN - Steve Millen Sportparts

oh well.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Eric, from my understanding, the QR PRO has been in the market pre 2005. If you are looking for an A/F controller, there are a number available in the market. From the thread, Valboo has a SAFC ll. However, it does not have the ignition timing control. IMHO, the "piggy back" for the QR25DE would benefit most with both the functions, A/F and ignition. There are a number of different makes available. Jalal opted for the Haltech. There are a number of us here who have installed the Unichip / Dastech. I opted for the eManage Blue (A/F plus ign option). The dyno did not give very good "numbers". I had about 3 whp but with a temp of 33 - 35 deg C. My ride already had the exhaust gutted, nothing OEM about it. Kt


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, I think I'll wait until my warranty expires before I start messing with the engine. 

I just bought a CAI (AEM) and am getting a cat back exhaust made for me. Just not sure what muffler to get. I want low restriction and low noise with dual outlet pipes. I hate those fart can mufflers.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TKH said:


> The dyno did not give very good "numbers". I had about 3 whp but with a temp of 33 - 35 deg C. My ride already had the exhaust gutted, nothing OEM about it. Kt


The Haltech gave me 16HP extra at the wheels :thumbup: I love it and most importantly, it has solved the problem I had when I fitted the CAI...running too rich!

The Haltech piggy back alters and controls a LOT of things, the most important of which are:

* Ignition Timing
* Fuel Maps (all of them can be adjusted)
* TPS (Throttle Position Sensor)
* Air:Fuel Ratios


----------

